

Paper prototyping kit. - Hates_
http://www.uxpin.com

======
mtreder
Hi guys!

I'm Marcin co-founder of UXpin. We're glad that you like the idea. Thank you
all!

This is true that paper prototyping is widely used technique. As far as we
know huge companies (including Microsoft) are using paper prototyping since
late '80s.

We've tried to make it more convenient and effective. Usually if you make a
mistake on your sketch, you need to sketch everything all over again. If you
cut your prototype in the pieces everything will be soon in a huge mess (I've
tried that many times). Putting that and few more arguments in order lead us
to creatng UXpin.

We also tried to make it as cheap as possible (but keeping great quality!),
because usually paper prototyping is free of charge technique (unlike
expensive software for wireframing).

We're bunch of guys from inside of the UX field (proudly working as a R&D team
in one of the best eCommerce companies in Easter Europe), so we think we
understand what is bothering you all while you're prototyping on paper. But
obviously we are open for any remarks and comments.

We're working on videos that will let you have a look on a UXpin kit.

Thanks one more for mentioning us! Take care!

------
steadicat
I can't believe I have to say this, but this isn't a spoof, nor is it a silly
idea.

Paper prototyping is a widely used technique in UX design.

There is a well known book about it (<http://www.paperprototyping.com/>), an
article on A List Apart
(<http://www.alistapart.com/articles/paperprototyping/>), and one by ( _gasp_
) Jakob Nielsen (<http://www.useit.com/alertbox/20030414.html>). The Nielsen
Norman Group uses it
(<http://www.nngroup.com/reports/prototyping/video_stills.html>), and it's
taught in many (most?) UX design courses.

No matter how comfortable you are with your digital tool of choice, nothing is
quite as immediate as moving bits of paper around, especially in a
collaborative environment. Plus it has the added advantage that you can test
paper prototypes with users without them mistaking it for the final thing.

As for the kit itself, I think the idea is cute, and the price is reasonable.
It's not much more than the cost of the paper itself.

~~~
apl
_I can't believe I have to say this, but this isn't a spoof, nor is it a silly
idea._

No, you obviously don't have to say that. It's the fact that they have a fancy
website for a 20$ product that can be replaced by 3$ worth of stationery with
little to no feature loss that is amusing.

Paper-prototyping is a wonderful, effective, liberating technique. UXPin seems
a little silly, simple as that.

------
apl
For a minute, I thought it was a spoof.

One problem though: It clearly needs a better name. I suspect _paper.ly_ would
do the job. Or _papr_. Then finding venture capital shouldn't be a problem.

------
Timothee
Similar idea as the UI stencil kit
(<http://www.uistencils.com/products/website-stencil-kit>) that comes with the
browser pad (<http://www.uistencils.com/products/browser-sketch-pad>).

I've been lusting a bit on these stencils but don't really have a good
explanation as to why I would need them :) I'm not sure I would use them, but
I really like them as objects.

------
Terretta
Since it hasn't been mentioned here yet, I'll recommend:

<http://konigi.com/tools/graph-paper>

You may have to print it yourself. They used to sell this:

[http://www.amazon.com/Wireframe-Graph-Paper-
Notepad/dp/B0026...](http://www.amazon.com/Wireframe-Graph-Paper-
Notepad/dp/B0026RRL9S)

Web sites may be digital, but ideas are organic. Paper and pen involve more of
your senses when getting ideas into shape.

------
bitsm
What exactly do I get? There's a lot of breezy text talking about how great
and cool this concept is, yet I can't find a concrete description of what I'm
paying for. What types of stickies are included? How many of each?

A better approach might be to detail the contents, then demo the different
types of projects I can apply this tool to. Present specific situations I can
imagine myself in, and how the tool is saving me time.

------
hyung
I think the site would really benefit from having a video.

------
csomar
I find it a great idea. I hit the purchase button, but what? Shipping for $9
to North Africa? Are you sure it's $9. How does that ship that cheap?

------
stefan1
And for prototyping for the iPhone, checkout my stationary at
<http://paperwireframes.com>

------
evlapix
Finally, a multitouch prototyping tool.

------
gojomo
Add unique patterns to the components (like Anoto dots [1]), then you could
take a photo and have software generate the HTML.

[1]<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anoto>

------
naner
This is getting a little ridiculous.

~~~
tomjen3
Why? writting/drawing on paper have significant advantages that are lost when
you write on your keyboard -- this doesn't seem to be that stupid.

~~~
hkr
Not many prototype elements to make it a _special_ product. Several prints of
an empty browser's window and a few bucks worth of white post-it notes seem to
do the same trick.

